# Contractor's Business Magazine: STOP



## Roadhouse (Oct 26, 2010)

_*..PROMOTING SHOTTY, SHADY, DISHONEST "HVAC" COMPANIES ON HERE. START CHECKING THE BACKGROUNDS OF THESE COMPANIES BEFORE YOU ALLOW THEM TO ADVERTISE ON HERE. GET WITH GOOGLE AND LET THEM KNOW YOUR FINDINGS AND THAT YOU WON'T STAND FOR DISHONEST BUSINESS ETHICS BY ALLOWING THEM TO ADVERTISE BUSINESSES THAT MAKE US ALL LOOK BAD.*_

_*STAND UP FOR YOURSELF, FOR THIS SITE, FOR ALL OF US DECENT HARD WORKING PEOPLE IN THIS TRADE.*_

See here:http://www.hvacsite.com/f4/contracto...-524/#post4143

Specifically businesses advertising in Houston, Texas.

Thank you.


----------



## JJDH (Jan 22, 2010)

Your making yourself look bad. Google ads are what pay to run these sites. the site itself cant control google content. Quit posting.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

I have no control over what ads appear through the Google ads. You can block certain ads if they are a problem but I don't approve ads. They show up contextually based on the content of the page. 

So far you've joined this site and complained about a company over and over again which we finally removed because we got sick of your rant. Now your complaining about the ads that make this site possible.

This is real easy. If you don't like the site move on and don't come back. So far you've added nothing to the site anyways except to complain. 

Good bye.


----------

